
Transplanting the Mac’s Central Processor: Gary Davidian and His 68000 Emulator - sohkamyung
https://computerhistory.org/blog/transplanting-the-macs-central-processor-gary-davidian-and-his-68000-emulator/
======
PaulHoule
I am most interested in the death of the 68k.

It seemed the low end chips didn't really beat the 6502. Some Sun workstations
had real MMU capability and a real OS but the cost was enough that migration
from the cheap chips to the high end was slow -- Mac and Amiga did not cross
the bridge to 32-bit OS in that world. Apple, Sun, and everyone else who used
the 68k jumped ship.

~~~
brudgers
The 68000 (and 68010) hit a sweet spot. They were really good 16bit chips
because they offered some of the benefits of 32bit computing. But by the late
80's clones created economies of scale and Intel's cross licensing meant there
were cheaper chips from AMD and Cyrix. And then FPU's went on-chip and the
Motorolla road map probably didn't foresee that until the wagon was well up a
box canyon.

